# bird lovers out there. . .?



## Wuzzat? (Oct 17, 2012)

About 9" long, dark ring around the neck, blue and white and gray, crest on top of head.  

What be it?

Never mind. . .Blue Jay. . .I get a duh' award on this one.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2012)

Short term memory goes first. You know it's bad when you have to ask the wife what her name is.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 18, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Short term memory goes first. You know it's bad when you have to ask the wife what her name is.



For a while I couldn't find my car in the parking lot so I had to consciously make a mental note along the lines of "8 o'clock position relative to the building front door at a distance of 100 feet" but now that process is automatic so I can again find my car without having to think about it.

I read that by the time you are 80 or so, you are able to take in just enough oxygen to be able to get out of a chair, so try to maintain your cardiac/pulmonary capacity.  
And your muscles atrophy with time so lift the weights, stand rather than sit, watch your BMI, watch your posture, etc., etc..

http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bminojs.htm


----------



## Admin (Oct 19, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> For a while I couldn't find my car in the parking lot so I had to consciously make a mental note along the lines of "8 o'clock position relative to the building front door at a distance of 100 feet" but now that process is automatic so I can again find my car without having to think about it.
> 
> I read that by the time you are 80 or so, you are able to take in just enough oxygen to be able to get out of a chair, so try to maintain your cardiac/pulmonary capacity.
> And your muscles atrophy with time so lift the weights, stand rather than sit, watch your BMI, watch your posture, etc., etc..
> ...



I can never remember where I park. I have to ask the five year old who takes me by the hand and shows me. 

I just got out of a rental car. Whenever I would be in a store for to long I would have to walk around hitting the unlock button till I heard it beep.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> I can never remember where I park. I have to ask the five year old who takes me by the hand and shows me.
> 
> I just got out of a rental car. Whenever I would be in a store for to long I would have to walk around hitting the unlock button till I heard it beep.


Fight it, man. . .kick and scream if you have to, but fight it.

I heard of a guy who drove to Boston from DC for a conference, then forgot he drove so he took a plane back.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 19, 2012)

In the 70's, I parked a non-descriptive car in a shopping center lot in  San Diego when I met some friends at a near-by stop light and joined then for visiting some plants and landscapers. The car was left in an empty lot.

When were can back at 5:00 PM on a Saturday afternoon, I could not find the thing, so I was dropped off at my motel and walked back about 11:00 PM when things cleared out and I could find my beige Chevrolet.

Wazzat? -
When it comes to birds, I just stay in my office/den and wait for the occasional seasonal travelers or rarities. A few days ago I had some large robin sized bright red bodied birds with black wings and discovered they were Scarlet Tanagers after looking at my photos and books for verification.

They were feeding up before moving on, but it has taken years of waiting and walking to find just one. It just takes a couple of reference books and a lot of patience when it comes to birds.

Dick


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 20, 2012)

For several reasons I bought a 10x to 30x pocket sized telescope at a camping store, so I should be in good shape for birdwatching, if I can find the time.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 20, 2012)

In "another forum" in chit chat is thread 'hOW TO INCREASE POSTING COUNT."

Wuzzy has come up with brilliant plan, ask and answer your own question. if answer is wrong, argue with responders. Wuzz you been here since 2010, we still don't know where you are in actuality.  you sure Blue Jays live in your area? A pair of pocket 7X30 binocs is easier for telling if its a Stellar's Jay or Mountain Jay or Eastern Blue Jay.

Mudmixer, I want scarlet tanager on my life list soooo bad.  R T Petersen claims it lives right in my neighborhood.  i got rarities from my own backyard others are jealous of, i want that tanager to sit on a twig for hours, just so I can admire him.

Now, most parking lots have letters on light poles. If you start at P while looking for G and you come R, ask someone which is the opposite direction you are walking, usually it is the side of your head that has no sensory receptors mounted on it. Tie a helium balloon with long string to car.  If you have a rental in a different city than your own, paste on a bumper sticker supporting their most hated sports rival.   Go towards the rioting vandals if you know Kung Fu, otherwise go towards the flashing blue and red lights, water spouts from the big red trucks , and flames.

 Most phones have cameras now, take a picture of something as you get out of car, keep walking around untill what you see looks like what is in picture. Write down description of your car and license number; report car stolen, cops know this gambit. First thing they do is search parking lot for your car, then they write you ticket for false report, but you can drive away.

neal, I don't even know your wife, how does she even know what kind of car I drive? But there is nothing wrong with deck joists being on top of the ledger. Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 20, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> we still don't know where you are in actuality.


40 degrees latitude, about 400' above sea level.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 20, 2012)

Then you're within Blue Jay range.
Now, do you now where you parked your car?


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 20, 2012)

Wazzat? -

I guess we can assume you are hiding far away in either Spain or Turkey.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 21, 2012)

Si, Senor.  I could also be in the southern hemisphere (looking for my car ).


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Then you're within Blue Jay range.
> Now, do you now where you parked your car?



I do right now! Well my own that is. 

I got my car back and my issues are gone. 

I've taken to parking in the same area based on where I am at.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

When I was younger, I worked at a full service station in the mall parking lot. Mall empoyees had parking near us. When things where slow we took the floor jack out and moved cars around. Most people never noticed. We evan took some over and washed them and nobody noticed, at least they never stopped to take a second look. For a while we put a little gas in the bank managers Caddy. When we stopped he was some mad about only getting 14 miles to the gallon. The unnnecessay repairs more than paid for the gas.


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> When I was younger, I worked at a full service station in the mall parking lot. Mall empoyees had parking near us. When things where slow we took the floor jack out and moved cars around. Most people never noticed. We evan took some over and washed them and nobody noticed, at least they never stopped to take a second look. For a while we put a little gas in the bank managers Caddy. When we stopped he was some mad about only getting 14 miles to the gallon. The unnnecessay repairs more than paid for the gas.



That's pretty funny. How long did you put gas in his car for him? 

I wish someone would do that for me!


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

"For a while we put a little gas in the bank managers Caddy" I heard of some mechanics who did similar to garage owners new car. He'd become too high and mighty to get hands greasy. Only sometimes they put a few gallons in, other times took some out.  Mileage was all over place.  In old days folks would add a gallon or two, jack up rear, run car in reverse, turning odometer back, make victim think he was getting poor milage, run forward great mileage,.

Moving cars was brilliant, maybe if you'd just reversed them, front for rear, in same slot, somebody woulda noticed.

Heard of somebody, famous guy I think, news paper editor, govt. head of dept., back in days when men wore hats.  He got new hat of which he was inordinately proud,  Staff took up collection, as token of respect had new sweat band with guys name put in hat, "required" removal of size tag. Bought two hats exactly same, only one was smaller, one larger.  For several years they swapped them back and forth. Convinced guy he had some strange medical condition, changing head size, due to weather, food he'd eaten, time of day. all sorts of stuff.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

It was under way when I started there so I don't know how long it went on. It wasn't much gas, the old pumps would hold some gas in the hose and we drained that and got maybe a quart a day. I guess with short trips it made a big difference.


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> "For a while we put a little gas in the bank managers Caddy" I heard of some mechanics who did similar to garage owners new car. He'd become too high and mighty to get hands greasy. Only sometimes they put a few gallons in, other times took some out.  Mileage was all over place.  In old days folks would add a gallon or two, jack up rear, run car in reverse, turning odometer back, make victim think he was getting poor milage, run forward great mileage,.
> 
> Moving cars was brilliant, maybe if you'd just reversed them, front for rear, in same slot, somebody woulda noticed.
> 
> Heard of somebody, famous guy I think, news paper editor, govt. head of dept., back in days when men wore hats.  He got new hat of which he was inordinately proud,  Staff took up collection, as token of respect had new sweat band with guys name put in hat, "required" removal of size tag. Bought two hats exactly same, only one was smaller, one larger.  For several years they swapped them back and forth. Convinced guy he had some strange medical condition, changing head size, due to weather, food he'd eaten, time of day. all sorts of stuff.



That's pretty great. 



nealtw said:


> It was under way when I started there so I don't know how long it went on. It wasn't much gas, the old pumps would hold some gas in the hose and we drained that and got maybe a quart a day. I guess with short trips it made a big difference.



I would think so.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2012)

The idea with the gas came from a movie in the late fiftys or early sixtys. Father and son messing with the neighbours VW.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 24, 2012)

"the old pumps would hold some gas in the hose"

We used to go around at night draining that for gas. folks had probably been doing that for years and still some stations turned off pumps but didn't lock nozzle. I reckon that actually station wasn't losing much if anything, last person to use the pump paid for those few drops that passed meter and did't make it to car.. My Dad, a notorious tight wad, would raise the hose from pump to car to get those drops. And he would never buy gas right as station opened.  Some punk teenager might have drained the hose overnight or, get this, it could have evaporated out.  And this was back when a gallon cost a quarter. Any other geezers remember "gas wars?"

And folks used to get a group and pick up VW bugs and put them in all kinds of places. Even carrying them up stairs.

"* bird lovers out there. . .?* "  I guess we should be talking about T-Birds, Falcons, Road Runners, Eagles, and what not.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't make that out. What is it a picture of?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-08/extreme-engineering


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 25, 2012)

Bungee bug!

Or... loss of Fahrvergnügen leads to suicide?  Or Selbstmord.  Which however may be burg where bug bungeed. Or should that be bungee*e*d. English is so screwy, I blame it on the Germans.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-08/extreme-engineering



Very cool. I would have liked to have seen that up close.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2012)

[ame]http://www.google.ca/search?q=bridge+vw&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=wXCJUKHvD8qoiQKE_IGYCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1016&bih=523#hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=vw+hanging+from+bridge+&oq=vw+hanging+from+bridge+&gs_l=img.12...5114.21190.0.23798.17.17.0.0.0.0.82.836.17.17.0.cesh..0.0...1.1.FdSi7iYAwW4&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=2f715b77b4b123f2&bpcl=35466521&biw=1016&bih=523[/ame]
 I deny any involvement in said prank.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

So it was just a body for a VW?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya they made sure they weren't going to pollute the inlet. But it still had to be a few pounds. Quite a trick.


----------



## Admin (Oct 26, 2012)

It is impressive.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 26, 2012)

"weren't going to pollute the inlet"   Mebbee they shoulda put cement tires on it, some of the other bodies in there mite be wearing cement overshoes.

Friend of mine plopped a bug body into creek behind his house.  VW about two feet narrower than creek on each side.  Water came about a foot above door sill level. Creek was in bottom of small rock sided "canyon"  about 30' wide, 15 deep. Less than 3 years little creek had swirled and dug sandy bottom  until  car roof was under 4 foot of water in middle of 30 diameter foot pool. Lots of fish, including foot long bass, crystal clear water, you could see fish eying lures, determine which ones worked, how to work them and see the strike. We took lots of Cub Scouts there for catch and release fishing.


----------

